# Sean Morris selling Nismo R32 in the US



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone else spotted this? I bet it's clean underneath.

1990 Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo R32 : Show or Display Street Legal in the US | eBay


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This is the guy on here who made a huge deal About importing it now selling ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

matty32 said:


> This is the guy on here who made a huge deal About importing it now selling ?


Surely he can make a huge profit in the US? I don't blame the guy.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

He's probably found some more to import and then go from there, it's nice that they can finally have a proper GTR over there.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Odds are he's selling it now before the price in the US plummets for R32s.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

But is he now the only one that may drive it?! Or did u got a letter from nhtsa saying it is now legal to import these ... ?


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

matty32 said:


> This is the guy on here who made a huge deal About importing it now selling ?


Don't knock him unless you know all the facts. 

Do a little research on the US law regarding importation you'll see why he made a huge deal before and why he is perfectly entitled to import and sell this one now.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It's only certain models though isn't it? Like rare ones, ones that he has to justify will make value in the US?


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

There's a whole rundown here, it involves historical & technological significance & is currently limited to only 2500 miles per year. The same info is on the eBay listing.

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

All the best to him


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

In 2014, the first 1989 R32's will be 25 years old, and legal to import to the US without any restrictions(over 21 years is EPA- emissions exempt). About a year and a half ago, I put in an application to the NHTSA(DOT) to import the Nismo R32's to the US under the Show or Display exemption. Under Show or Display a car is NHTSA exempt, but can only be driven up to 2500 miles a year. Once the car turns 25 years old mileage is unlimited. The vehicle needs to be historically or technologically significant, and generally under 500 made. For the Nismo Nissan made 560 cars, sold 500 to the public, kept 60 to use as race cars. 

It did take a while to import the first cars. I imported two at once #500 and #383. #500 is a pretty good car, but like anything, I would sell it for the right price. I can find another car. I know of 3-4 more for sale.

Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R32 Show or Display import to USA - YouTube


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't see what the big issue is.....Sean has been clever and found a good way to get a few cars in before they can be bought in much easier (read cheaper) so by grabbing a few now under the Nismo badge he can make some good money.....


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

cant fault you mate,go for it..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sub Boy said:


> I don't see what the big issue is.....Sean has been clever and found a good way to get a few cars in before they can be bought in much easier (read cheaper) so by grabbing a few now under the Nismo badge he can make some good money.....


Yes, I agree. I didn't post the link as a means to bash the guy, I just thought I'd share it as a mate brought it to my attention. Business is business when all said and done.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Not as if he hasn't put the hard work in. He's probably the most clued up guy on the import rules to the US and always shares his knowledge. 

Good luck on your sale, u deserve it!


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't believe some people are willing to pay that much for a stock R32, but I guess I'm spoiled where I'm at. :chuckle:


Why don't they just wait until 2014? 


ETA: Not hating on you for selling it though. If someone wants one that bad, you may as well be the one taking their money.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

yodookie said:


> I can't believe some people are willing to pay that much for a stock R32, but I guess I'm spoiled where I'm at. :chuckle:
> 
> 
> Why don't they just wait until 2014?
> ...


I think you've got it around the wrong way, once import is allowed, prices will go through the roof!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Really? Surely there is a price to pay now to have one early? Supply and demand..


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

There isn't the demand yet. Once word gets out its gonna go mental Prices the world over will rise significantly! IMO of course


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

I would say that the price will go down because the cars don't cost that much here comparative to what a legal BNR32 costs in the US right now. I guess it depends where you are talking about the price. In japan and other countries, probably a little higher. In the US lower. I really see them settling out in the US to a price close to what they run in Canada, maybe a little higher.


The cars themselves aren't that rare. They made 40k or so BNR32s. I think where you might see really high demand is the different years as they become legal. They made approx. half as many 89s as the other years and they will be the first ones legal for import. I can tell you for certain that 89s do not come up on japan auctions that often (they still do, but not in numbers anywhere near the 90+ R32s).


Prices on 89s are already starting to rise a little. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

someone got their maths wrong, 

more demand, lower prices, simple.


----------



## MpR33 (Sep 13, 2012)

There is a big demand here for skylines. I have recieved offers over $50k for my bone stock R33 gtr V spec, only because it is federally legal. When the 32's become legal, it's not going to be easy for the people who want them to get them, therefor the people who know how to do it will charge an arm and leg for the cars.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

hpt_simon said:


> someone got their maths wrong,
> 
> more demand, lower prices, simple.


Err no not if there's no supply! They are becoming stupidly rare, you just don't see them anymore


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

5-6 for sale every day on japan auctions


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

hpt_simon said:


> 5-6 for sale every day on japan auctions


That can't be true are there are only 560 cars elligable for import, assuming all cars still exist and are still in japan by your theory you would see all of them in auction in just over 3 months. There is something wrong with your maths


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

hpt_simon said:


> 5-6 for sale every day on japan auctions


Ok in basic terms, there is a finite number of these cars and the number is decreasing daily. If the demand increases significantly, for eg by allowing import into the US, prices increase. Simple economics. 

Supply decreasing, demand increasing.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We've been buying up 89 & 90 R32 GT-R's for the last 6 months, and only found a handful worth buying. The rest have been rough, or not worthwhile, or very expensive IMHO. To say there's 5 every day on sale in Japan would be wildly inaccurate. Maybe one 1989 a week and it'll probably be rough! 

So those who wait till 2014 and think it'll be easy to buy & import to the US then will be in for a bit of a shock when the time comes. Either they'll buy junk or nothing at all...


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

The reason I say the US price will go down, is because the current amount of BNR32s in country is pretty well fixed and their price is pretty stable. Once you have cars coming in that are easy to make legal all you really need to factor is car cost, import+ship fees, plus a cut for the person importing and doing paperwork. No matter how slick you think you are, there are going to be a shedload more people trying to do the exact same thing to get in on the action. Importers will be competing against one another so you won't have a set price.


Car cost is a variable, because the demand is there but there is a finite supply of cars available. The reason I think it won't go tremendously higher is because most of these cars coming up on auction are beat. They're over 20 years old and most have been ran hard and put away wet. A large number have questionable mods on them, don't run correctly or have mechanical issues, have messed up interiors, have rust, and have service histories that ended 10 years ago. There are nice 89s out there, but if what we're seeing coming up on auctions is any indication of the condition that most of the cars are in, I just don't see people lining up willing to throw down a lot of money on one.



I totally agree with you Miguel. I've been seeing maybe 1 or 2 cars coming up each week, and it seems like they are either ragged out and rusty or nice and very expensive once the bidding ends. :chuckle:



Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Sorry if I bothered some people with mine, haha.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

yodookie said:


> The reason I say the US price will go down, is because the current amount of BNR32s in country is pretty well fixed and their price is pretty stable. Once you have cars coming in that are easy to make legal all you really need to factor is car cost, import+ship fees, plus a cut for the person importing and doing paperwork. No matter how slick you think you are, there are going to be a shedload more people trying to do the exact same thing to get in on the action. Importers will be competing against one another so you won't have a set price.


I don't think your prediction is right.

You're assuming there will be cars available to satisfy demand when it becomes possible to import these openly to the US in 2014 Sept onwards. There won't be enough 1989's or 90's by a loooong shot. So those who will want a handful of available cars in 2014 will bid higher and importers will bid against one another for target cars driving prices higher & higher. 

Newera started buying up the best available early 32 GT-R's to order and storing them for serious individuals / having them modified from around 6 months ago and we're getting more orders as time goes on, not least because we can store these cars & properly take care of them till the time comes for them to go to the US. It also makes sense to do modifications & improements before shipping in 2014.

Enthusiasts in the US who want good 32's and can see it makes sense to use available time to get the best now will, those who don't - will miss out on the best opportunities and all have to compete with each other for the dregs that are left to fight over in 2014.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Good cars are always good money. Hammered cars are much less. Pretty simple really. I have been in the car business my whole life. Exporting to Japan since 1999, exporting to Australia the last 8 or 9 years.

Some depends on how sophisticated the market might be. We sold/shipped a ton of Mustangs to Australia. They didn't care what they were, 6 cylinder, beat, etc, etc. They just wanted a Mustang. By the time they land there, they are an expensive POS. The good cars, the solid correct cars bring good money. Try and buy a Mustang Fastback, it brings all the money here. A standard 65,66,67,68 Mustang might be a $3k car. Try and touch a Fastback beat to within an inch of its life for less than about $15k. Right codes, decent shape and its a 25k car, however to some of the Aussies, a Mustang, is a Mustang is a Mustang, so they buy the 3k car. 

On the Nismo's, I did it because I could. I did it because I proved a point. I can still import Skyline GT-R's to the US legally. No bullshit import it as parts, no kit cars, none of the rest of the shit. Legal. 

By the time I imported my car #500, it owes me a lot, but I am ok with that. Its a unique car, unique R32, and its rare as far as R32's go.

While its true there were 43k R32's, that was in 1989, and they are over 25 years old now. We will see cars from Canada, we will see cars from all over. There will be $1000 in Japan, landed in the US cars that are $5k. Some of those guys will realize they should have bought a $8k car, and had a decent one, some will not.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

hpt_simon said:


> someone got their maths wrong,
> 
> more demand, lower prices, simple.


Not sure where you went to school, but you got it backwards homeslice.

More supply can = lower prices.

If you are talking economies of scale, where something could be scaled up, then the prices can lower. However we are talking about a fixed number of vehicles, aka a limited supply. The supply will never be more than it is today. Tomorrow that supply will be less. In two weeks, probably less. A couple more earthquakes, car crashes, and exports, and that available 43k total over the 5 years of production decreases. 

If suddenly we could start making 1989 R32's again, then with the greater demand the prices might go down. 

They made a million Mustangs, they made a million Corvettes, do you want me to point out a few that trade hands for more than $100k each?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

1989 R32 turns 25 years old August 21,2014. With only 4555, you have a limited number of cars to pick from. Not sure how many are still on the road, but the number probably isn't huge. In 1990 there were much more cars produced over the full year, but they aren't going to be eligible in the US until 2015. 

With my 1990 Nismo, I have it here now. Its just an old Nissan, but its my old Nissan. You also have to remember, that people will be importing cars other than the Nissan Skyline GT-R. There are some other cool cars in the era. People will also buy "Skylines" because then they will have a Skyline. Most people in the US don't know the difference between a Skyline, and a Skyline GT-R. They are all Skylines to them. 

Dates of Production and Prices 8-21-1989 to 2-14-1994

1st model 8-21-1989 
4,445,000 yen 

Nismo 3-11-1990
4,441,000 yen 

2nd model 8-20-1991 
4,510,000 yen 

3rd model 2-3-1993
4,545,000 yen 

Vspec 2-3-1993
5,260,000 yen 

Vspec II 2-14-1994
5,260,000 yen 


R32 GT-R(43934 total) production
1989-4555
1990-8426
1991-7081
1992-7961
1993-6204
1994-7465


----------



## MpR33 (Sep 13, 2012)

tyndago said:


> 1989 R32 turns 25 years old August 21,2014. With only 4555, you have a limited number of cars to pick from. Not sure how many are still on the road, but the number probably isn't huge. In 1990 there were much more cars produced over the full year, but they aren't going to be eligible in the US until 2015.
> 
> With my 1990 Nismo, I have it here now. Its just an old Nissan, but its my old Nissan. You also have to remember, that people will be importing cars other than the Nissan Skyline GT-R. There are some other cool cars in the era. People will also buy "Skylines" because then they will have a Skyline. Most people in the US don't know the difference between a Skyline, and a Skyline GT-R. They are all Skylines to them.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many of those 4555 89's are still in japan...In decent shape...for a decnt price... probably not a lot.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

MpR33 said:


> I wonder how many of those 4555 89's are still in japan...In decent shape...for a decnt price... probably not a lot.


Can't be more than 10% of the total left. I know in the uk the number for sale is so low now and the prices seem to have just started overtaking 33s


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

MpR33 said:


> I wonder how many of those 4555 89's are still in japan...In decent shape...for a decnt price... probably not a lot.


For a time in Oz, there was two import schemes you could bring R32 GTRs in under, 89s could come in under a 15 year rule (which has subsequently changed) which was much more lenient and therefore cheaper to bring in.
I suspect Oz has quite a few 89s, although quite a few of those may be worse for wear


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

infamous_t said:


> For a time in Oz, there was two import schemes you could bring R32 GTRs in under, 89s could come in under a 15 year rule (which has subsequently changed) which was much more lenient and therefore cheaper to bring in.
> I suspect Oz has quite a few 89s, although quite a few of those may be worse for wear


Based on what I have ever seen on export, the kind of cars that are exported, or imported are the "cheapest" someone could find. There will of course be some nicer cars, but I think the majority will not be the nicest when imported.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> So those who wait till 2014 and think it'll be easy to buy & import to the US then will be in for a bit of a shock when the time comes. Either they'll buy junk or nothing at all...


Because people have been buying/stocking up on 89's..?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

LiamGTR said:


> Because people have been buying/stocking up on 89's..?


Yes. Some of us have been.


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't wait until April 2014, cause by then I could probably make a fortune out of selling my R324 to some of those American Fast &Furious wannabes.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The first R32 GT-R's were in August 1989. 

Here are the dates of production for the 1989, and start of 1990 Nissan Skyline GT-R.

August 1989 BNR32-000054
September 1989 BNR32-001089
October 1989 BNR32-002089
November 1989 BNR32-003027
December 1989 BNR32-004027

January 1990 BNR32-005083
Nismo BNR32-100007
February 1990 BNR32-005554
Nismo BNR32-100536
March 1990 BNR32-006484

The rest of the dates are here :Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 Production Dates


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

cooljustin said:


> Can't wait until April 2014, cause by then I could probably make a fortune out of selling my R324 to some of those American Fast &Furious wannabes.


I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nismo Brochure and optional parts catalog

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo Brochure : 1990


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you know, when I got my '91, it had a Nismo sticker on the trunk lid as pictured above. but I think it was added by a previous owner in Japan; nothing else in the car matched the spec of the Nismo edition. For example, it had a rear window wiper.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> you know, when I got my '91, it had a Nismo sticker on the trunk lid as pictured above. but I think it was added by a previous owner in Japan; nothing else in the car matched the spec of the Nismo edition. For example, it had a rear window wiper.


Sticker costs $10. I looked up the part number, my friend found it in the US.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

About 50% of the BNR32s I see here have at least one old style nismo sticker somewhere on it. Most have at least one of the nismo body kit pieces on it. It's pretty common.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

My R32 is a 1990, not that I'd sell it..................


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

yodookie said:


> About 50% of the BNR32s I see here have at least one old style nismo sticker somewhere on it. Most have at least one of the nismo body kit pieces on it. It's pretty common.


It is pretty common. A pretty sure sign of a Nismo is no rear wiper, and no hole in the rear glass. Under the hood, no ABS. Chassis numbers are also unique, so if its not BNR32-100000 to BNR32-100560, its not a Nismo. Not that its really that different than the standard car, about 30 kg lighter, all metal turbos.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo Brochure : 1990










Some interesting parts in the options list. A few of them I can't say I have seen. The first thing looks like an intercooler, however the Skyline GT-R intercooler runs across the car, in the left side out the opposite side on the right. That looks like it comes in the top and out the back of the right side. The cool oil cooler and A/C condenser is something that we put on the R32.4. The 260 km/hr speedo cluster is there. The wing is an odd one. Can't say I remember seeing that with the 3rd brake light in it.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Tyndago- I don't suppose you have a full pdf version of the R32 optional parts brocure do you? I have a fair few Skyline related pdf's but not that one


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Jags said:


> Tyndago- I don't suppose you have a full pdf version of the R32 optional parts brocure do you? I have a fair few Skyline related pdf's but not that one


I just actually took a picture of the picture in the Nissan R32 Owners Bible. It wasn't that big of a picture. I can probably scan it at higher resolution. 

What all PDF's do you have. I am pretty much a "GT-R Nerd".


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm a bit of a nerd like that too! I like collecting stuff like this. The pdf's that I have are:

2009 R35 GTR manual
R33GTR LM brochure
R33GTR Autech 4 door brochure
R33GTR brochure
R32GTR Nismo brochure
R32GTR Vspec II brochure
Skyline 2000GT-R (KPGC10) brocure
R32 GTR Brochure
Skyline 2000GT-R (KPGC110) brochure

and a bunch of engine manuals, some files made by enthusiasts and some pics of decal part numbers and 400r diffuser etc


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nissan GT-R : Since 2007


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's been bookmarked now!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

In this post is a few of the pages of the FIA Group A paperwork for the Nissan Skyline GT-R. 

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Nismo R32 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Show or Display


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Jags said:


> I'm a bit of a nerd like that too! I like collecting stuff like this. The pdf's that I have are:
> 
> 2009 R35 GTR manual
> R33GTR LM brochure
> ...



Hey you guys aren't the only nerds around! Jags, would I be able to down on those pdf's you have?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

They're on my external hard drive so not sure how you'd be able to download them?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

tyndago said:


> Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo Brochure : 1990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does say "Skyline Optional Parts" and the intercooler shown will be for a GTS-T/GTS-4.
I had one of the Nismo oil cooler/AC rad units....but an ultication with a fence distroyed that :bawling: I do have the 260kph speedo though:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

We need to start a GTR help group as clearly too many of us need help hordering parts/manual, me included lol

Interesting options on the 32 indeed, haven't seen most of them before!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that FIA paperwork is a nice find!!


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Jags said:


> They're on my external hard drive so not sure how you'd be able to download them?


Email or upload them to one of the storage sites? Ive never done this myself, But would think there would be a few people intersted in them.

A site with all Skyline/GTR related PDF's in one space would be handy. How easy would this be to do since there are plenty of sites now offering loads of free storage?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

RBnutz said:


> Email or upload them to one of the storage sites? Ive never done this myself, But would think there would be a few people intersted in them.
> 
> A site with all Skyline/GTR related PDF's in one space would be handy. How easy would this be to do since there are plenty of sites now offering loads of free storage?


Google Drive works pretty well for me. I have a lot of stuff up. Easy transfers, and you can control who sees, and who can do what with files.


----------

